# 03' 350Z nitrous question?



## boostnboobs (Dec 1, 2003)

Headers, exhaust, CAI, plugs, will be done soon. I need to know what size of wet shot is the max for stock internals. I mean......safe shot, that i can use on a weekly basis without blowing crap up. Is a 125 shot too much? I thought maybe i could use the 150 fuel pill to keep her from getting lean. Any suggestions?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd do 75 shot safely on that....................dunno how well the ecu adjusts to the bolt ons and extra air, then nitrous........seeing how lean it might be would be a good idea.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I'd do 75 shot safely on that....................dunno how well the ecu adjusts to the bolt ons and extra air, then nitrous........seeing how lean it might be would be a good idea.


rule of thumb is 25 hp per cylinder max on stock internals. thats per Nitrous Express. i can almost guarantee you that without engine management of some sort, you will run rich as hell as soon as the ecu senses all of that nitrous. it will begin to dump fuel to make up for the lean condition. you also need to take into consideration the amount of timing you will have to retard per 25hp.


----------

